# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: What is Email Notification

## Joann Raytar

Q:     I posted to a few OptiBoard message threads; now I seem to be getting a bunch of emails from OptiBoard every day.  Whay is going on?

A:     Your options when you registered are set to use 'Email Notification' by default.  Using this option emails you whenever someone replies to a thread that you have participated in.  To change this click on the "Profile" button next to the OptiBoard Logo then click "Edit Options."  Scroll down to the section titled "Messaging & Notification"; you will see the question "Use 'Email Notification' by default?"  Click the "No" radio button to the right of the question.  You will no longer recieve emails every time someone posts to threads you have been a part of.

If you do want to recieve email notifications for certain message threads you can manually set "Email Notification" on the posting screen.  It is located below the "Reply Text Box" in the section Titled "Options" every time you post a message.   Just click on the box to check the option.

If you want to subscribe to a thread that you haven't posted to you can do that too.  In the top right hand corner of the individual thread screens just below the logo and board navigation buttons you will see:

Show a printable version
Email this to someone
Recieve updates to this thread

Click on the last one and you will recieve email notices whenever someone posts to that thread.

----------


## ioconnell

Jo,

I am still recieving email notification of new posts after I have clicked on the radio button turning it off :Confused:  .

looking forward to hearing from you


Ian

----------


## Steve Machol

Ian,

This may be from message threads that you previously subscribed to.  To unsubscribe from these threads, go into your User CP, click on 'View All Subscribed Threads', then click on 'Unsubscribe' to each of these.

To turn this setting off by default, go to 'Edit Options' and set 'Use 'Email Notification' by default?' to 'No'.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Hi Ian,

I sent you a Private Message but in case you didn't see it, I was wondering if the email notification messages have stopped for you.

----------


## ioconnell

I have unsuscribed from threads and I will give you an update tomorrow. I think that might have solved the problem.

Thanks for the help

Ian

----------


## ioconnell

yep! that solved the problem.

Ian

----------


## Joann Raytar

Great Ian!  We wouldn't want your mailbox to get too full like Harry's then we couldn't send you messages.  ;)

----------

